

Messenger's Error(s): Chris Wilson's flawed rant about Drupal and whitehouse.gov - techini10
http://www.databasepublish.com/blog/messengers-errors-chris-wilsons-flawed-rant-about-drupal-and-whitehousegov

======
filosofo
The Slate article struck me as a tongue-in-cheek dig at the Obama
administration. For example:

"Drupal's defenders are eerily reminiscent of those movement Democrats who
were constantly knocking at your front door in the summer of 2008."

or

"If Drupal were a piece of legislation, it would be the farm bill"

No one should take comments like that as a serious criticism of Drupal or the
Whitehouse's use of Drupal; it's poking fun at Obama supporters. It's a
_joke_.

------
mthg
I know the author of the piece in question, Chris. He's a writer with no
technical background whatsoever, and his job is to write whimsical jocular
short pieces for Slate. This isn't a serious critique of any sort. There's
nothing to see here.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Yeah, because making obscure nerds feel miserable by ignorantly
misrepresenting their work in public is always good for a laugh.

I mean, it's not as if this is one of the very few times that my non-nerd
relatives have ever seen the word "Drupal" in print, or anything. I'm sure
they will all get the joke. And, if not, I'm sure the next few thousand-word
popular-press articles on CMSes will clear up any misconceptions that may have
arisen.

------
alxp
Slate has a reputation for knee-jerk contrarianism in its writing, not
surprising that they tried to go for the same attention-grabbing schtick when
writing about software. Sad but typical. This is a good reply.

------
83457
The original article criticizes the administration side of a web platform in
political ways and suggests a multi-million dollar custom built proprietary
system as an alternative. It must be a joke.

